# Parakeet pooped on other Parakeet



## TayNune (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello! This may seem a bit humorous, but one of my tenured parakeets pooped on one of the younger ones. I managed to get it off, but there is still a yellow stain on his poor little head. Is this safe? What should I do? He still runs from me, so cleaning him will be hard, and I don't want to grab him.


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

You don't need to worry about it. You can offer your bids a shallow dish of water to bathe in, which will help with the stain. Your bird will also preen and clean himself and you'll see the stain disappear soon.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

It will be ok. I would say do not force him to clean him. Birds will preen each others head, even though your bird does not like to take a bath himself.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Ha! One of my parrots pooped on his friend this week too . Griffin is the one I can't touch, but he loves spray baths. I sprayed as much as I could get, but the rest will just come off naturally through preening. The stain you are talking about will likely come off if he bathes himself, or if not it will come off when scratching or preening. If not... it will surely disappear when molting lol. I doubt it is a "stain" but just some residual poop. Unless the one who did the pooping ate some potently colored foods, poop shouldn't leave a permanent stain.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Parakeet*

If this continues watch the birds and determine where they both sit on perches one above the other. This has happened here a couple of times. We just change the perches around and it usually stops. Stubborn stains/food /blood can be removed with Re Nu for contact lens wearers on a Q-tip.

Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Jo Ann, is it safe if the budgie lick over its feathers where you cleaned it with the contact lens solution on a Q-tip (even tho. contact lens solutions are very volatile in air) This bird toy I got, apparently dyed with water soluble paint (i removed the toy and got him a natural wood/sea shell chew toy) and Cloud got his feet wet and sit on the toy and couple feather under his tail got dyed slightly. He hates baths so I did not force him to clean it and it does not come off by preening.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Parakeet*

If in doubt follow the Re Nu with plain water or saline. When Putting a show bird up on the bench, It is supposed to look its best. So what happens with an unexpected blood feather. If you have enough time for it to dry. Use the Re Nu
I am careful around the eyes as well but it is much safer than using peroxide and it does work. Repeat as often as needed to get the job done. The small amount of dye is OK Water soluable dye is used for the safety for babies and pets. Blessings, Jo Ann:Love birds:


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you Jo Ann, I had no idea Re Nu lens solution can be used for cleaning purposes. great tip  I did not know they use water soluble dye on purpose, yeah it is no big deal looks like Cloud has a very light pink feather right under his tail now :grey:


----------

